# SaxParser und Sonderzeichen "&"



## Robinson (24. Jan 2006)

Hi,

ich erzeuge mir als String manuell eine XML Datei.

Diese Parse ich mit einem SAX Parser.

Alles funktioniert perfekt bis ich ein "&" verwende.

Fehler:


```
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: The reference to entity "äüöÄÜÖ" must end with the ';' delimiter.
```

habe einfach eine Testdatei mit "&äüöÄÜÖ" erzeugt.



Wie muss ich meine Codierung anpassen damit das "&" richtig verwendet wird?


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Jan 2006)

du musst &amp; schreiben oder ein CDATA verwenden


----------



## Robinson (24. Jan 2006)

Das habe ich schon versucht:


```
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: The entity "auml" was referenced, but not declared.
```

value: &ä in html formatiert


OK!

Hab das erst mal hinbekommen!
Das UND muss HTML formatiert werden,
das ä darf *nicht* HTML formatiert werden!!!!


Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jan 2006)

Und du hast tatsächlich "&" im Code stehen?


----------

